# Frankoman's dumbbell only routine??



## SRFC (Nov 10, 2011)

Alright lads!

I'm just about to start http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/frankoman-dumbbell-only-split.html its a 3 day workout but I was thinking about doing some cardio or and ab workout on one of the rest days, I'm currently 5 '11 and 14.7st, I'm not looking to get masive just bulk up a bit and lose a bit of stomach fat! Ive found a bulking meal plan http://www.mealplansite.com/sports-bodybuilding-new-gain.aspx and will vary it from week to week but was slighly concered about putting on to much fat as its only a 3 day workout hence the need to maybe add another workout day??

Any advice would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice 

3 to 4 days a wk is fine m8t!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The training looks ok but I personally think there is a little too many carbs in the diet. This may not be a problem for you but if I were to consume that quantity of carbs then my waist measurement would be the only thing growing. Give the diet a go and if you start gaining fat simply reduce the carbs. Some people are fine on high carbs and others, including myself dont do very well on high carbs. Just give it a try and see what happens, everyones body reacts differently so you need to find what works for you.

Good luck.


----------

